# Noob questions/suggestions needed



## tikidoc (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm looking for suggestions. The long term goal is to try to set things up so that we can listen to music (stored on the computer) throughout the house, but I'd be happy just getting good sound in the living room to start. I have not purchased much as far as audio equipment (other than portable stuff - iPod with above average earbuds and a Bose iPod dock system) for quite a while, so please talk to me like I'm an idiot. We have a fairly large library of music that we have stored on iTunes (loss-less format for the stuff we have added recently). The computer is a less than year old Apple iMac. When it comes to the computer end of things, I would prefer to stick with Apple products.

As far as our home wifi network, we don't currently have much. We just moved to a new house. In the old one, we had DSL internet access and had a basic home network set up but we recently moved to a house out in the boonies, and our internet access is through a Verizon mifi card. I think it has some basic network capabilities but all we have used it for is internet access on 2 computers. So at this point, since we pay for internet service by the GB, video streaming (Netflix, etc.) and internet radio are not an option until we get DSL or cable (and we have no idea when that may be) but a receiver that can be used for this later is ideal, and I'd like to be able to have the speakers function with the TV. At this time, audio stored on the computer is my main concern but I want to get a fairly "future-proof" receiver.

So, if I was looking to spend in the range of $700, what is the best way to turn the music on iTunes into good sound, with the flexibility to use the components as part of a system to have music throughout the house as I add to the system and put speakers in more rooms. Oh, and as far as the size of the room, etc., it is going to change because we are going to be adding on to the house in the next year (great room and master suite). 

Any help would be appreciated. I was looking at the Onkyo TX-SR707 that I found reconditioned for about $400, and a $300 set of Fluance speakers. With that receiver, would I need a separate DAC to listen to music stored on the computer?

Sorry if I sound like an idiot, the last time I bought a component system, CDs were brand new.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The 707 would be a good choice, but for what you want to do, a Networked AVR like the 708 would be a better choice. I believe if you use Apple's Router, you can stream your Music to an Networked AVR. That is an AVR with an Ethernet and or Wifi Connection. When using an Apple and iTunes, it is somewhat more difficult to get Streamed Music than a Windows 7 Computer with Homegroup. However, it can be done,

As far as the Fluance's go, know something is lost when you get 5 large Speakers for the price of what a single pair of quality Speakers usually cost. However, it is a tremendous value and far better than a Soundbar.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you're going to have a computer in the system, just get an HDMI video card, and hook that up to the onkyo you've spec'd. Fluance speakers, according to the reviews, are great for the money, and I can't think of another 5.1 system for the money. That being said, for not a lot more money, you could have a superior surround system, or for the same money, have a superior 2.1 system.

Consider a dayton 12" sub from parts express and a pair of behringer 2030 speakers. Other low price, quality bookshelves include the Paradigm Atoms, SVS S series, Infinity Primus. Down the road, when you have another couple hundred dollars, you can ad speakers for center and surround. 

Overall, I'd say you're on the right track.


----------



## tikidoc (Feb 27, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> The 707 would be a good choice, but for what you want to do, a Networked AVR like the 708 would be a better choice. I believe if you use Apple's Router, you can stream your Music to an Networked AVR. That is an AVR with an Ethernet and or Wifi Connection. When using an Apple and iTunes, it is somewhat more difficult to get Streamed Music than a Windows 7 Computer with Homegroup. However, it can be done,
> 
> As far as the Fluance's go, know something is lost when you get 5 large Speakers for the price of what a single pair of quality Speakers usually cost. However, it is a tremendous value and far better than a Soundbar.
> ...


What about the Onkyo HT-RC180? It is $70 less, and the big difference I see is 3D capability, which I don't see ever really wanting/needing. Is there any other big advantage to the 708?

With either, would I need to network initially? Or can I use a cable connection between the iMac and the receiver? I will eventually set up a home network, but until we get decent internet out here, it is not a high priority.

Lastly, any suggestions for speakers in the same price range as the Fluances? I'd be OK with a pair of nice quality speakers. I was just thinking of the Fluances because I had read some good reviews, but I'm certainly open to suggestions.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The RC180 would be just fine. As for Speakers near the price of the Fluances, it might be in a category of 1 as most Speaker Packages that price do not use Full Size Speakers. 

The only way to come close to that price for 5 Speakers would be to expand the parameters to used Speakers as well. 300 Dollars for 5 Speakers is tough to beat. How much is the Shipping?
JJ


----------



## tikidoc (Feb 27, 2011)

I think the shipping is another $60-70 for the Fluances.

Has anyone had experience using one of the Onkyo receivers with a Mac? I scanned through the 708's user manual (which pretty much looked like Greek to me) and they specifically mention Windows media player but nothing about iTunes or OSX. I know it is compatible with iPods (with an adapter) but can I use iTunes??? Or is there another receiver that would work better with Apple products? It took forever to get most of our music library loaded onto the computer, I don't want to have to do it again in another format. If I use an Airport Express plugged into the receiver, that should work, should it not?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As I stated prior, I think Apple's Routers (Airport Express/Extreme) will be the best way to incorporate your Music from your Apple to your HT. Using Airplay you can direct what Source you want Playing your iTunes Library. It is possible to connect an Optical Digital Cable from the Express into your AVR. I do not know of an AVR that works better with Apple Computers.

Much of this is because Apple still represents a small percentage of the overall Computer Market. Especially overseas. Many current AVR's do offer direct connections of iPods and iPhones. However, older AVR's usually require a Dock that runs around 100 Dollars.
JJ


----------

